# Fixing Splits



## goatgirl13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi! I am kind of new to the refinishing world to I don't know how to do everything. I am working on an old piano stool. It has a split on one of the supports. Does anyone know how I should fix that?? 

Yes Gerry is right. The stool has four legs and then in the middle there is one main support post, it doesn't touch the ground. near the bottom of the post there a four "spokes" sticking out of it. Those "spokes" are then connected to the four legs on the outside. The post is holding the legs so they stay somewhat straight. I hope this helps because I need help


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

A picture would greatly help us help you.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, a picture is worth a thousand words. If you can't post one please explain the problem a bit better so we know what repair to suggest. I think you are probably talking about one of the horizontal pieces in the stool, but not sure.

Gerry


----------

